# Once in my lifetime- Ebony burl



## greenmtnguy (Aug 17, 2009)

I got this one piece of Ebony burl in a unique wood trade. Thanks brushman. It turned very nicely, finished like a dream because it is so dense. 8 coats of thin CA using mild accelerator, wet micro meshed to death and assembled with a big grin.:biggrin: Probably the only piece I'll ever see. The kit is a Black Titanium streamline.


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 17, 2009)

WOW DUDE! That is awesome !!!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## broitblat (Aug 17, 2009)

Outstanding work!

  -Barry


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, looks great and the finish from the pic looks superb. If it were me, I might have used a little more special of a kit for a piece of wood that unique. Still tho, awesome.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 17, 2009)

Brian,
I would agree with you. The blank wasn't large enough to use a killer kit. I am thankful to get what I did.


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 17, 2009)

greenmtnguy said:


> Brian,
> I would agree with you. The blank wasn't large enough to use a killer kit. I am thankful to get what I did.


I'm not familiar with this particular kit...how much wood did you have to work with?

Just so you know in the future, the Majestic Squires are nice little kits that don't take a whole lot of wood....a rhodium/BT Maj. Squire would set off a piece of that wood quite nicely.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like it!  Nice job.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful blank.  You did an outstanding job with the finished pen.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 18, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tim self (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with all.  Beautiful pen.  Would have been nicer in a better kit but sometimes we have to work with what we got.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 18, 2009)

That is truly great


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 18, 2009)

That is one GORGEOUS piece of wood!!! You did a great job, love that finish.


----------



## dmorrow (Aug 18, 2009)

Incredible pen.


----------



## bracky1 (Aug 18, 2009)

WOW


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 18, 2009)

That's super awesome Alton. I'm certainly jealous of that wood!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 18, 2009)

Beuatiful!  Alton, that is one sweet piece of timber, great job on the finish too.


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 18, 2009)

So, is that black and white ebony?


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 18, 2009)

Stunning wood, and you did it justice with the finish.


----------



## stoneman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job Alton. Beautiful wood.


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job Alton, and beautiful piece of wood. Amos


----------



## CSue (Aug 18, 2009)

Outstanding!  What a wonderful piece of wood - and a great job on the pen.


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 18, 2009)

WOW! That is a beautiful pen.  You did an awesome job on the finish.


----------



## mickr (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree, the pen kit is not up to the standard that the wood is...but as you say, what was the choice?  I hate that too when I face it..keeping the pen for personal use & enjoying the wood, is usually what I do..selling requires that you just about give it away on such a cheap kit....splendid wood and terrific job on it


----------



## johncrane (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks good Alton the blank is a ripper.


----------



## Bree (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a winner!  BeeUTeeful!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome wood, great finish too!


----------



## Marc (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, that is a great looking piece of lumber and you finished it so well.

Well done.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 20, 2009)

R.I.P.  "wet micro meshed to death"


----------

